# Echinococcus granulosus



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe everyone else is aware of this, or maybe some, but I think in a true SHTF situation, with starving people, this could be something to be very aware of. I am the receiver of game from time to time, and appreciate knowing this.

http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/wildlife/?getPage=209



> What Is It? ◾Echinococcus granulosus (E. granulosus) is a very small (3-5mm) tapeworm that requires two different animal species, a canid and an ungulate, to complete its lifecycle.
> 
> Why Is It Important? ◾Echinicoccus granulosus can infect humans (Cystic Hydatid Disease).
> ◾The presence of E. granulosus in wild canids and possibly domestic dogs in Idaho may allow humans to be exposed to this parasite.
> ...


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Nothing a little walnut hull wont take care of.


----------



## cranky127 (Nov 24, 2010)

Please explain how?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

cranky127 said:


> Please explain how?


Explain what? How a walnut hull takes care of it?


----------

